# identifier une mémoire défaillante HELP!!



## mc-ready (30 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour

Je reviens pour mon dernier problème toujours pas résolu malgré de nouvelles tentatives.
Pour rappelle mon ordi c'est un powermac 2x2 ghz G5
Après un nettoyage (poussière), l'ordi ne démarrait plus ou plutot s'allumait mais n'allait pas au bout de l'allumage, le ventilo montait en volume.
On m'a conseillé de réinitialiser la mémoire en appuyant 10sec sur un petit bouton avant l'allumage et cela a marché.
Petit souci persistant, mon ordi était équipé de 4 barretes de 256mo chacune, hors soit mon ordi démarrait avec 1go et plantait immédiatement, soit en forcant l'extinction il re-redémarrait avec 512mo et la tout marchait correctement.
J'en ai donc déduit que j'avais une barrete ou un slot défectueux.
J'ai essayé de demarrer l'ordi en otant des barretes et en les changeant de place pour identifier la source du probleme mais apres de nombreuse tentative j'en suis au meme point, je dois mettre mes 4 barretes et demarrer en esperant qu'il demarre avec 512mo de memoire.
Je viens de me procurer d'autres barretes, 2 de 2x512mo chacune et 2 de 1go.
J'ai oté mes anciennes barretes et j'ai mit les 2x 512mo sur d'autres slot pour etre sur d'eliminer le probleme mais l'ordi n'a pas demarré. J'ai tenté plein de chose mais toujours pareil. La seule solution pour qu'il marche c'est de remettre mes anciennes barretes à leurs anciennes places et il redemarre toujours avec 512mo de memoire alors qu'à l'heure ou j'ecris sur d'autres slot j'ai les 2 barretes de 2x512mo et une de 1go de branchées mais il ne detecte que 512mo de memoire.
Je suis fatigué de forcer l'extinction de l'ordi, d'oter les caches, de changer les memoires, je l'ai tellement fait que je sais meme plus ce que j'ai deja tenté.

J'ai deux questions:

- les slots sont t-ils branchés en parallèles ou en séries? en d'autres termes, est ce que je peux mettre une memoire de 1go dans n'importe quel slot et esperer que l'ordi demarre?
- faut il une minimum de memoire pour que l'ordi demarre ou peut il demarrer avec une seule barrete de 256mo?

Voilà hormis ces deux questions je suis preneur d'absolument tous les conseils parce que je n'y comprend rien, je sais pas si c'est la mémoire qui deconne, un slot ou meme la carte mere... je m'y connais trop peu en informatique pour savoir.

Je pense que j'ai donné toutes les infos... sachant qu'à chaque modif j'ai appuyé sur le bouton de réinitialisation de la mémoire pendant environ 10sec avant de démarrer l'ordi.

Merci à vous et bonnes fêtes


----------



## pascalformac (30 Décembre 2014)

perso j'ai toujours utilisé les barrettes par paires

( 2 x A de preference à 1 x A' , A' etant de valeur 2A)

 et en faisant des tests croisés on arrive vite à trouver le coupable

edit
tu as regardé ce que donne des testeurs de ram?
deux des très connus (memtest et rember) là

Rember teste votre RAM | MacGeneration


----------



## mc-ready (30 Décembre 2014)

mais le coupable peut il etre un slot ou est ce forcement une memoire?

je ne connais pas le testeur de ram, je vais tout de suite suivre tes liens et voir de quoi il s'agit

en attendant merci deja pour l'aide


----------



## pascalformac (30 Décembre 2014)

réponse qui a l'air de ne pas répondre mais qui y répond

ca peut etre les deux !

slot OU barrette

( voire au pire slot ET barrette)


----------



## mc-ready (30 Décembre 2014)

d'accord 

sinon j'ai essayé ton lien mais cela ne mène qu'à la version 10.5 minimum donc pour l'instant je cherche une version 10.4


----------



## pascalformac (30 Décembre 2014)

de quoi mentest  ou rember?

en passant sur cette page un autre testeur est mentionné
Memtest86 (avec lien actif)

Testing RAM - Mac Guides


----------



## mc-ready (30 Décembre 2014)

memtest il faut utiliser le terminal et vu mes connaissances en informatique je vais eviter
le rember je ne l'ai pas trouvé sous os X 10.4

là je suis sur le memtest86, j'ai télécahrgé une image idsc mais je trouve pas de fichier d'execution 
Je vais aller manger, comme on dit on réfléchi mieux le ventre plein
j'espère y voir plus clair tout à l'heure

merci et bon appetit


----------



## mc-ready (1 Janvier 2015)

de retour, alors je n'ai toujours pas réussi à démarrer un soft pour vérifier les mémoires.
J'ai en attendant brancher toutes mes mémoires, tous mes slot sont occupés.
Techniquement j'ai en place 2x 1Go, 2x 2x512mo et 4x 1x256mo soit au total 5go de mémoire mais l'ordi ne me détecte que 1go de mémoire au démarrage 

bonne année


----------



## pascalformac (1 Janvier 2015)

selon la page d'info de memtest86 c'est un fichier envelopé dans un format ancien (tar.gz)

si t'as pas il faut que tu prennes un ouvreur de ce genre de fichier pour ton OS(genre stuffit ou l'excellent unarchiver gratuit)

puis créer une clef ou cd bootable 


l'excellent unarchiver il est là ( prendre *ancienne* version pour ton ordi)
http://unarchiver.c3.cx/unarchiver

you can download The Unarchiver directly. There are two versions: The Mac App Store version and *a version for older Mac OS X versions*. The latter is not sandboxed, and might work better if you experience strange problems, or if oyu are annoyed by the nagging the program is forced to do to get around sandboxing limitations.


----------



## mc-ready (1 Janvier 2015)

désolé je m'y connais pas ou peu, créer une clé ou un cd bootable ce sont des termes que je ne comprends pas
j'en suis désolé surtout vu les efforts que tu fais pour m'aider 
j'ai réussi à ouvrir un fichier mais dedans je trouve pleins de dossiers et pas de fichier de lancement d'application
j'y trouve 4 dossiers: EFI, help, syslinux et src
dans le dossier EFI je trouve un sous dossier BOOT et dans ce dernier un fichier BOOTIA32.efi et un fichier BOOTX64.efi


----------



## pascalformac (1 Janvier 2015)

pour le dire autrement
les fichiers qui sont dans le truc telechargé , une fois ouvert , ne sont pas à ouvrir par toi !
ils sont à intégrer à une clef bootable ou cd bootable ( bootable= demarrable)
dans ton cas un CD puisque les anciens  mac ne sont pas censés booter sur de l'USB

je ne vais pas traduire le manuel (google translate peut le faire)

PassMark MemTest86 - Memory Diagnostic Tool - Technical Information 
How to use Memtest86 on a Mac using a CD 

d'autant que c'est assez simple
tu dois graver un cd avec le contenu
puis demarrer sur ce cd comme tu demarrerais d'un cd d'install

--
ceci dit  puisque tu sais déjà  empiriquement que soit des slots soit des barrettes sont HS
il reste  la methode traditionnelle
faire des tests croisés !
tester une par une les barrettes sur chaque slot
(ou en combinaison de 2)


d'autant que rien ne garantirait que ce cd  ou ce mentest86 fasse bien son boulot

alors que tes tests de rotations  slots barrettes eux donneront une réponse


----------



## Invité (2 Janvier 2015)

Dans "à propos de ce Mac" il n'y a pas d'infos sur tes barrettes ?
J'ai pas d'ordi avec Tiger dispo là, le seul est dans une chambre occupée. Je jetterais un oeil plus tard


----------



## mc-ready (2 Janvier 2015)

ok merci je vais voir si j'ai un cd vierge encore sinon cet apres midi je retente manuellement


----------



## Invité (2 Janvier 2015)

Je viens de vérifier sur un iMac en 10.4.11 et on voit bien les slots et les barrettes.


----------



## mc-ready (2 Janvier 2015)

merci pour l'info
concretement cela t'indiques quoi? qu'il sont non fonctionnels?


----------



## Invité (2 Janvier 2015)

Un truc genre : "bank A" DIMM 215Mo blablabla

Donc tu vois si le slot apparait et quelle est le type de mémoire insérée.

Ce qui, je pense, permet de savoir si le slot est fonctionnel, et si c'est le cas de savoir si ta barrette est reconnue et fonctionnelle.

Là, c'était sur un iMac G3, donc seulement 2 slots de Ram. Mais ça doit être identique sur un G5 je suppose.


----------



## mc-ready (7 Janvier 2015)

bon cette vérification semble hors de portée pour moi coté soft car je dois pas comprendre une manip
me reste que la tentative "manuelle" que j'essairai ce week end car la cette semaine je suis assez occupé
je vous dirais ce qu'il en est
pour l'heure mon ordi demarre toujours du premier coup sans planter mais toujours en detectant que 512mo de ram alors que j'ai dans les slots 6 ou 7Go d'installé


----------



## pascalformac (8 Janvier 2015)

je pense à deux détails très betes
1 est ce que ce sont vraiment des barrettes compatibles?

2 les powermacG5 doivent avoir des barrettes par paires ( 1 dans chaque groupe de slot sur même slot , donc en gros  symetriquement )  et si possible dans un ordre recommandé
en anglais procédure dite matched pairs
voir video là
http://eshop.macsales.com/installvideos/powermac_g5_mem_l/


----------



## mc-ready (9 Janvier 2015)

je ne sais pas, je les ai acheté sur ebay à un vendeur qui m'a confirmé qu'elles etaient bien comptatibles.
Une chose est sur c'est que depuis qu'elles sont en places mon ordi demarre du premier coup meme si il demarre toujours avec 512Mo de memoire

Edit: merci pour la video, j'ai pas tout compris vu que c'est en anglais mais je suis etonné de voir qu'il n'enleve pas l'electricité statique en appuyant sur le bouton d'allumage ni n'appuie sur le bouton de réinitialisation de la memoire


----------



## pascalformac (9 Janvier 2015)

mc-ready a dit:


> je ne sais pas, je les ai acheté sur ebay


mauvais plan
ebay est un site généraliste ouvert  à tous types de transactions, depuis des pros compétents jusqu'à amateurs ou des fourgueurs de produits défectueux ( defectueux d'entrée , vente malhonnête)
-
les barrettes étant un élément hyper important il  faut être précautionneux coté compatibilité(  la réelle , pas que l'annoncée)    la qualité marque etc

c'est une des raisons qui fait que tu verras recommandé dans les dizaines de fils es barrettes (dont épinglés) de ne tenir compte que de marchands serieux, compétents en informatique , voire sspécialisés en barrettes ou barrettes Mac
( plein de marchands reviennent en boucle , genre macway , crucial  et autres vendeurs de matosse pour mac ou matosse informatique)
d'ailleurs la plupart des bons sites ont  des filtres - tableaux listing -  de compatibilités , ou un testeur automatisé de matosse qui ensuite pointe les barrettes ok

ici il est TRES possible que ces barrettes soient  nazes ( avec vendeur qui le savait ou pas) ou non compatibles

A aucun moment tu n'en as donné les references exactes  donc difficille de savoir


----------



## mc-ready (9 Janvier 2015)

demain j'aurais le temps de réouvrir le mac, je ferais un listing des memoires
je ne savais pas ou prendre de la memoire, j'ai vu cette annonce et la personne a été tres correcte et précise
elle avait toutes les informations techniques de mon ordi

edit: j'ai retrouvé l'annonce voici ce qu'elle disait: 


1 kit 2GB de 2 barrettes de RAM Corsair PC400
 +
 1 kit1GB  de 2 barrettes de RAM PC400


 Pour Apple PowerMac G5


----------



## pascalformac (10 Janvier 2015)

a aucun moment tu ne donnes le modele exact de power mac G5

(* SI* c'est bien un power mac ,  dans un autre fil tu parles d'*imac G5*!!)


et il y a quelques types differents selon modele power mac G5
8 - 240-pin PC2-4200 (533MHz) DDR2 ECC or NECC SDRAM (matched pairs)
4 (dual 2.0 GHz), or 8 - PC-3200 (dual 2.3 GHz+) 2.5v, unbuffered, 8-byte, nonparity 184-pin DDR SDRAM (matched pairs)
4 - PC-3200 2.5v, unbuffered, 8-byte, nonparity 184-pin DDR SDRAM (matched pairs)
4 (dual 1.8 GHz), or 8 - PC-3200 (dual 2.0 GHz+) 2.5v, unbuffered, 8-byte, nonparity 184-pin DDR SDRAM (matched pairs)
4 - PC-2700 (1.6 GHz), or 8 - PC-3200 (1.8 GHz+) 2.5v, unbuffered, 8-byte, nonparity 184-pin DDR SDRAM (matched pairs)


----------



## mc-ready (10 Janvier 2015)

navré si j'ai dit imac je me suis trompé
voici tout ce qui est marqué quand je clique dans "à propos de ce mac"

2x2 ghz powerpc g5


----------



## pascalformac (10 Janvier 2015)

ben va corriger les infos sur l'AUTRE fil ( sauf si c'est un autre mac)

et tant qu'à faire remplir via ton profile macg les infos de matosse
ton picto macg 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





--
et "a propos de ce mac" donne beaucoup plus d'info qu ton lapidaire  powerpcG5

sinon prendre une version de mactracker qui a les infos tech de TOUS les macs ( dont le tien ou les tiens)
Mactracker


----------



## Invité (10 Janvier 2015)

Tu ne veux pas prendre une copie écran de "Menu Pomme/a propos de ce Mac/Plus d'infos/mémoire" ?
Comme ça :
Là c'est un Mac G3 en 10.4.11, je suis sûr que tu vas trouver aussi, même sur un G5


----------



## mc-ready (11 Janvier 2015)

@pascalformac: desolé mais je vois pas ou j'ai cité un imac, si je trouve je corrige

@invité: merci, j'gnorai que l'on avait d'autres infos ici
voilà j'ai fait une capture

pour complément d'info, j'ai donc sur mon post d'avant mit les infos des nouvelles barretes de mémoires
cet après midi j'ai retenté d'interchanger les mémoires mais j'ai vite renoncé, à forcer l'extinction de l'ordi j'ai peur de casser autre chose...
8 mémoires et 8 slots ca fait beaucoup de possibilités. J'en ai essayé 5 ou 6 mais à chaque fois l'ordi démarre pas.
Pour démarrer il faut que les 8 barretes soient en place et la ca marche mais cela affiche que 512Mo de mémoire


----------



## pascalformac (11 Janvier 2015)

mc-ready a dit:


> @pascalformac: desolé mais je vois pas ou j'ai cité un imac, si je trouve je corrige


c'est moi qui me suis gourré sur l'autre fil 
(ca ne change rien au fait que SL n'est PAS pour ton mac)

et pourquoi tu fais donc si compliqué ?

donner les references exactes de ces barrettes  ebay

(qui ont vraiment l'air d'etre incompatibles ou nazes ou les deux)

ce qui confirmerait ce que l'on dit partout
faire TRES gaffe à achat de barrettes , et pas acheter à n'importe qui


----------



## mc-ready (11 Janvier 2015)

excuses moi mais je ne cherche pas à compliquer les choses, je ne comprends pas tout simplement.
je ne comprends pas quand tu dis SL n'est pas pour mon mac, c'est quoi SL??
pour les barretes j'ai recopié ce qui était marqué sur l'annonce, je recopierai tous les chiffres des que je rouvre l'ordi
je suis novice, j'ai une memoire qui flanche, j'ai un ordi de 2005, forcement je regarde sur des sites d'annonces, c'est peut etre con mais automatiquement j'ai pensé à ca

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h21 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h08 ----------

voilà les infos des mémoires:

value select corsair
VS1GB400C3
176932 10321003

value select corsair
VS1GB400C3
1769584 10321003


PC400

S/AP-G5D4/1GB
2x512Mo
SPQ040416


PC400

S/AP-G5D4/1GB
2x512Mo
SPQ040416


----------



## pascalformac (11 Janvier 2015)

c'est QUEL powermac  G5  exactement?
là non plus tu ne donnes pas d'infos précises !

(ni dans ce fil ni dans l'autre)


c'est indiqué dans le " à propos de ce mac" ( en résumé à l'accueil et plus precisement dans " plus d'info "  la section materiel donne tout y compris l'essentiel  dans son accueil de section)

Informations matériel :

  Nom du modèle :   
  Identifiant du modèle :   Powermac suivi   d'un chiffre genre 11,2  ou 7,2 ou 7,3  ou 9,1 etc 
  Nom du processeur :   type 
  Vitesse du processeur :    vitesse en GHZ
  Nombre de processeurs :   

on répete
les barrettes sont de types TRES variés et il ne faut prendre QUE du garanti compatible pour le modèle
(et chez marchands serieux)


----------



## Invité (11 Janvier 2015)

mc-ready a dit:


> @invité: merci, j'gnorai que l'on avait d'autres infos ici
> voilà j'ai fait une capture



Bon, on avance.
On voit bien que seules 2 barrettes sont reconnues.
Il faut que tu prennent ces 2 barrettes et que tu les essaie dans les 3 autres paires de slots : J1 et J2, J41 et J42, J43 et J44
Là on saura si tes slots fonctionnent


----------



## mc-ready (13 Janvier 2015)

je vais tacher de poster une autre capture avec plus d'infos sur l'ordi et je vais refaire des tests avec les slots courant de la semaine
en semaine j'ai moins le temps mais je vais me depecher

par contre est ce qu'il y a un risque ou pas pour l'ordi de forcer sans arret l'extinction et le redemarrage?


----------



## Invité (13 Janvier 2015)

Pourquoi forcer quoi que ce soit ?
Tu mets ton couple de barrettes qui va bien dans les 2 premiers slots, tu démarre, tu regarde les infos et tu l'arrête. Tu fais de même avec les 3ème et 4ème.
A aucun moment tu n'est obligé de faire le bourrin


----------



## pascalformac (13 Janvier 2015)

à 90% c'est l'achat ebay qui est naze

car comme par hasard aucune  de ces achats n'est detectée
et je crois pas au hasard

une fois modele connu  t'iras acheter des barrettes sur sites serieux
à priori des PC 3200 (400 Mhz)
et par paires identiques


----------



## Invité (13 Janvier 2015)

pascalformac a dit:


> à 90% c'est l'achat ebay qui est naze
> 
> car comme par hasard aucune  de ces achats n'est detectée
> et je crois pas au hasard
> ...



Rien de mieux que de vérifier d'abord que les slots sont fonctionnels.
Après on pourra en tirer les conséquences


----------



## mc-ready (30 Janvier 2015)

me revoilà, desolé je n'ai vraiment pas eu le temps ces derniers jours
j'ai refais des tests que voici:

test 1

slot 1 1Go
slot 2 1Go

slot 3 512 ok
slot 4 512 ok

slot 5 256
slot 6 256

slot 7 256
slot 8 256

resultat: 256mo détecté

test 2

slot 1 rien
slot 2 rien

slot 3 1Go
slot 4 1go

slot 5 256
slot 6 256

slot 7 256
slot 8 256

resultat: n'a pas démarré

test 3

slot 1 512
slot 2 512

slot 3 1Go
slot 4 1Go

slot 5 256
slot 6 256

slot 7 256
slot 8 256

resultat: n'a pas démarré

test 4

slot 1 512
slot 2 512

slot 3 256
slot 4 256

slot 5 1Go
slot 6 1Go

slot 7 rien
slot 8 rien

resultat: n'a pas démarré

je reprécise qu'il démarre avec les 2 barretes de 2x512Mo acheté sur ebay
mais bon j'arrete la, je remercie tout le monde d'avoir essayé de m'aider mais la j'en ai un peu marre
je vais me trouver un autre G5 et garder celui là juste pour garage band

PS: invité: je suis obligé de forcer l'extinction...


----------



## daffyb (24 Mars 2015)

Je relance le fil 
pourquoi n'as tu pas essayé 256 Mo dans 1 et 256 Mo dans 2
et TOUS les autres slots VIDES ?
et on est d'accord, tu mets tes barrettes comme indiqué dans la vidéo ici :
http://eshop.macsales.com/installvideos/powermac_g5_mem_l/
Par paire, une en haut, une en bas suivant la symétrie


----------



## mc-ready (25 Mars 2015)

j'ai essaye tellement de configuration... mais si je ne me trompe pas au départ j'avais bien une 256mo sur la 1 et l'autre sur la 2 entre autre.
oui je les mets bien comme sur la video à ceci près que j'appuie 10sec sur le bouton de réinitialisation de la mémoire une fois qu'elles sont installés.


----------

